# Howling Now?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys heres a topic to discuss that came up. Do you do some howling all year round (start with interrogation howl before distress ect) or do you keep your howling tucked away for later in the year?

My answer is i keep it in the bag as long as i can in places that i know I will be back calling later that year. Right now i'm sticking strictly to distress sounds (i didn't say what kind 8) ) unless i get howled at then i will open up the howler to try and get that coyote but as far as letting loose with interogation howls at every stand (Randy Anderson style) i like to save that until i think they have an idea of the distress calls and need some confidence sounds.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Brad, do you shop online for your calls?? Because all these stores have the same calls pretty much. Give a little hint man... :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey you guys in Bismarck Mandan have a damn good selection for your calls. You have way more than we have here in GF. I have bought several of my calls in your stores (Scheels, Marvs Hardware in Mandan, etc.)


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes I use howls to open every set. Where I am from there is a high pop of dogs, and alot of the time they come to the howls for territorial reasons, espeacially around this time. There is also alot of bird hunter traffic and I think a howl puts them at ease. Can't wait for rifle to be over then I can get back out there. :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

coyote 22250 
What do you do to switch to once you have called an area real hard? There is challenge howls and all the other good stuff but those have a time and a place and if use them at the wrong time you can be hurting more then your helping.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

If I didn't call anything in, I don't change much. If I have called something in wether I shot at it or got it, I change up my calling alittle. Early in the year I use high pitched howls, and I try to wait 2-3 months before I go back to that area. I will change the way I set up. If I attacked from the north and got one then I will go back later and attack from the east, south, or west, if I can. Start out with my howls, but I will change the pitch, length, and gender and the order that I give them. Like Randy Anderson said, "play with their minds, think of scenarios to trick the coyote." They maybe a little more sneaky but for the most part a coyote does not associate the shot with the howl.

Hell last year I called the same area three times. Got piturbed about the coyotes ruining my evening bowhunts, so in the mornings I would go coyote hunting. I shot one second week of bow season with the rifle. Then even the following weekend I tried the exact same spot and called in a male guesing by the howl. Both coyotes came to the howls no distress. Got the FEVER and missed, I know, I know. Later that season one weekend before rifle season had my calls on me while I was bowhunting and I saw two coyotes 500 yards away hunting. I gave just a little cotton tail and one coyote came on the run so fast I didn't have time to get my bow up. He got twenty yards and either smelt me or the doe in esturus. He turned and loped away, stoped him at about 55 yards, judged him for 60 and shot just over his back. Stoped again at a 100 and looked back to see what the hell happened.

It could just be the high number of yotes in my area that make it easier to call them in, but if they don't want to come in some days they ain't gonna. Sneaking in and out is another good way to keep a good spot great.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Brad,

I'm like you. I'll always start off with distress. Howling for me is last resort. I believe critters will get more burned out from howling than distress calls. But that's only me. What do I know?

Randy


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm with coyote22250, 
howls work, just pick the right one for the right time and you'll get what you went out for, but if howling doesn't work for you, then don't do it. leave them for us to shoot.  
rbuker : why would coyotes get burned out from howls? They hear them from their own kind every day, how often do you think they hear rabbits in distess coming from a rock pile? they are very good at association.
just a thought.
xdeano


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

They hear distress sounds daily too. If they don't, they get skinny and die. But, no one ever disputes that they become call shy. They do the same thing with howls. Every tom, dick and harry drive the back roads blowing howlers trying to try to get a response. You don't think they learn from that?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

You got a point, but I also know some people that pop a distress tape into there stereo of their pickup and wait for them to come in. So, what it comes down to is how many idoits do we have that are wising the coyotes up in our areas. If people don't know what they are doing with any call then coyotes can become very wise to it. If it is used responsibly then it works.

Even so, I still think that if you know how to make it sound real enough, then you can fool those educated coyotes. I would think that they howl more than they hear a distress sound that they haven't created.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree with both of you guys as far as coyotes becoming shy of both distress and howls. I just think (just a theory) that coyotes come in to howls a lot more weary and probaly continplate over coming in a little more so if it goes sour they don't forget so easily. Distress sounds i think they just react to it and come running in.

Great discussion guys this is what i was hoping to start up

Randy what kind of explosion did you guys have down your way the killed a woman? I hope your family is all o.k. !


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I haven't heard yet that she died. The last I heard was last night and whe was in bad shape in the twin cities.

Her house ended up exploding due to some kind of LP leak. It just blasted the house to pieces. Nothing left at all and to think that she was inside the house and was found alive was nothing short of amazing.

I'm on the fire department there and was involved right away. The damage to the area houses was amazing. The debris spread out down there made it a huge mess. It was the third LP explosion we've had since I've been on the department. That's unreal for a town of just under a thousand people!

There are pictures of the blast at www.ppindependent.net

But, just so I stay on topic here, I'll just go on record to say that my standard calling stand starts with ten minutes of distress followed by a few howls for the next ten minutes.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Buker,
that looked like one nasty explosion. wow.

coyotes are oportunistic animals, they don't kill rabbits if they have a nice side of deer laying in the cattails. dead deer don't distress.  every coyote is different, every caller is different, each time you call a different situation will arise. that is what makes it fun. 
xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Isn't funny just how different every caller does it even if your on the same page as another caller you still sound a lot different most of the time!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

very true!
xdeano


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

The thing that frustrates me is that when I hear of someone doing something with calls differently than I do, I try it. Most of the time it works great for them and not for me! 

Randy Anderson has made an army of believers in guys using howlers. Me, I have some luck during fall and spring but during the dead of winter, distress still works best for me.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

To howl and what call to use? In 1966 most of you don't remmber that year but I bought my first call out of Herter's Cataolg it costed $5.00 with shipping, I lived in Nebr. hunted with my 98 Mauser made into an 8mm-06
and got coyotes to come in almost every week end Now I have a draw full of calls,tapes,VCR tapes,2 electric calls, 5 22 cal varmint rifles, Germany scopes, have done ADC work in 4 states, trap and I still don't know if it is the right time to howl or just use the old Herter's. No matter how many times I have set up to call there is somthing different from the time before. I do belive that a coyotes belly makes a lot of his decsions.
Some coyotes would rather fight than eat Others would rather eat than fight


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

The fastenating thing is, that all styles of calling work. What matters the most is what works for you.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thats right. I have a question what is the advantage of an open reed call over other calls and what is the best on the market? I have always had trouble with the open reed calls but would like to learn how to use one properly my 1966 Herters catologe don't have any in it Thank you
Dewey


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I like Crit'r Call Standard the best. Open reeds don't freeze up like closed reeds do and I can make everything from a deep, deer like, distress sound all the way up to a mouse squeak on it.

Sceery (SP?) also makes a good call. But, they ask quite a bit more than the crit'r call.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I do have one open reed I can't find a name on it, have had it for a while, got one coyote to come in with it out near Basset Ne a few years back. I had freind with me that was very good with a open reed call as he told me after we got the yote dead, that the yote was old and was hearing impaired or he would have never came in, that is my open reed calling is.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

HA HA. Give that crit'r call standard a try. Practice a little bit with it. You'll like it.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I only have one closed reed call, and carry 5 different open reed calls with me. randy anderson, veminators, critor calls, red desert, and some othes that I leave at home. I change what calls I take afield half way through the season or if I am returning to an area. I like being able to change the sound on them by moving your teeth up or down the reed. I have had good luck with both.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

They all work the main thing is too practice before you go afield with them.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have been the dog next door is now comming over 3 out of 4 trys 
Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought one of those Psycho Tweetys this weekend. Kind of a wierd noise it makes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've heard they make a different noise but haven't heard it yet we need to get together and have a few so i can see what it sounds like and give you your other call back.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah just name a time when you want to get together. I will be down in the cities the next two weekends though for Thanksgiving and my sisters wedding so it would have to be during the week. Come over tonight or tomorrow night and you can help me butcher deer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Let me know when the work is done and i will try to stop by on a weeknight!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lets shoot for early next week. I leave tomorrow night for St. Cloud for Thanksgiving and then next Friday again for the wedding. butchering will be done tonight so next week we could do that. I want to see the coyote doctor video again anyway. And I need to show you the new camo I inherited over deer season!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds good give me a call


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> Guys heres a topic to discuss that came up. Do you do some howling all year round (start with interrogation howl before distress ect) or do you keep your howling tucked away for later in the year?
> 
> My answer is i keep it in the bag as long as i can in places that i know I will be back calling later that year. Right now i'm sticking strictly to distress sounds (i didn't say what kind 8) ) unless i get howled at then i will open up the howler to try and get that coyote but as far as letting loose with interogation howls at every stand (Randy Anderson style) i like to save that until i think they have an idea of the distress calls and need some confidence sounds.


 Brad you are really missing the boat if you only howl part of the time. Think about it. Vocalization and communication are part of the coyotes normal activity. I always howl year around and have good success. No one can pursuade me not to howl. Just my thoughts on this. This has never let me down in all of the years I have been calling.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree that they use them all year round but i've just found that it good to not to let all the tricks out of the bag right away.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> I agree that they use them all year round but i've just found that it good to not to let all the tricks out of the bag right away.


You got a point especially if you hunt the spot later on. If your like me I hit my spots early and then come back to the very same spots later in the season. I have had the same spots that I call from for many many years. That's what is nice about calling in areas you know. I'm going to Montana the first of June this year to a place I've never been . This guy is from my home town and has a sheep ranch with lots of coyotes. I'm kind of excited about it. If it's good I'll be back there In Jan.
Have a nice summer.


----------

